# "SpeedCubing" topic for QuizUP !



## MrDemir (May 31, 2014)

Hello Everyone , 

You can find all information about "Quiz Up" here : https://www.quizup.com/en

There are a lot of topic in this app except SpeedCubing.i thought Why not Speedcubing ? 
and While i'm creating topic suggestion , i saw it which created before me.If you support with your votes , can be added "Speedcubing" topic.

Vote (3votes) this : http://suggestions.quizup.com/forum...ions/suggestions/5751168-speedcubing#comments

Thanks.


----------



## Dogacel (May 31, 2014)

Awsome idea.Hope everybody votes this and hope we see this in game.


----------



## Nikil cuber (May 31, 2014)

How many votes are required for it to be added in the game.?


----------



## Dogacel (May 31, 2014)

Nikil cuber said:


> How many votes are required for it to be added in the game.?


 if ve get 1500 more we will be first and %90 they will start to make


----------



## Paradox Cubing (May 31, 2014)

My friend and I already made a Speedcubing topic and we have 1,473 votes lol: http://suggestions.quizup.com/forums/242990-topic-suggestions/suggestions/5751168-speedcubing

Just vote here.


----------



## MrDemir (May 31, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> My friend and I already made a Speedcubing topic and we have 1,473 votes lol: http://suggestions.quizup.com/forums/242990-topic-suggestions/suggestions/5751168-speedcubing
> 
> Just vote here.



yes , While i'm creating topic suggestion , i saw it  The link which in first post is the same  Hopefully it will be new topic


----------



## ahmfast1 (May 31, 2014)

Voted...


----------



## Paradox Cubing (May 31, 2014)

MrDemir said:


> yes , While i'm creating topic suggestion , i saw it  The link which in first post is the same  Hopefully it will be new topic



Ohh okay awesome!


----------



## ahmfast1 (May 31, 2014)

Do you planning to make a video about it? It would be awesome


----------



## MrDemir (Jun 1, 2014)

We have 1680Votes now ! Must Be more support :/


----------



## ahmfast1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just vote and quit guys... we have to be 3000 as a speedcubing community


----------



## Carrot (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, the title of this thread is not entirely helpful for the purpose of the thread...

Btw, cool game, someone should try to beat me in the 'World Countries' category.


----------



## MrDemir (Jun 3, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Well, the title of this thread is not entirely helpful for the purpose of the thread...
> 
> Btw, cool game, someone should try to beat me in the 'World Countries' category.



I don't really know why the title shown as "Speedcubing..." :/ Now , we have 2700votes !


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey everyone, so now we have 3,700+ votes, and are the most voted topic!! We are very close to becoming a category, but for that to happen we need to submit as many questions as we can to prove that there are lots of good questions for this category. I have made a document in google drive: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FiM1RnMUk4a3I3VTJpZERhMHc&usp=drive_web#gid=0

Some of these questions are flawed and I need to edit them, feel free to leave your questions with 1 correct and 3 wrong answers in your posts. I'll update this regularly as we get more questions. We need 100+ questions for this to become a category!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 7, 2014)

"What 3x3x3 solving method can be abbreviated to CFOP" - change to "What is an alternate name for CFOP" or "What 3x3x3 solving method is also known as CFOP".
"Who has the most official sub 5 solves" - you mean sub 6?
"Who invented the CFOP method" - Fridrich is wrong, she just popularized it with her website. Its unclear who invented it, but Hans Dockhorn and Anneke Treep were probably the first to publish it with full OLL/PLL.
"Where was the first ever cubing competition" - it's really hard to get info about competitions in the 80s, but there were definitely many competitions other than the 1982 World's. In fact, everyone at that competition had won a smaller national competition to qualify. So yeah, unless you are very knowledgeable about cubing in the 80s, avoid questions about it.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jun 7, 2014)

qqwref said:


> "What 3x3x3 solving method can be abbreviated to CFOP" - change to "What is an alternate name for CFOP" or "What 3x3x3 solving method is also known as CFOP".
> "Who has the most official sub 5 solves" - you mean sub 6?
> "Who invented the CFOP method" - Fridrich is wrong, she just popularized it with her website. Its unclear who invented it, but Hans Dockhorn and Anneke Treep were probably the first to publish it with full OLL/PLL.
> "Where was the first ever cubing competition" - it's really hard to get info about competitions in the 80s, but there were definitely many competitions other than the 1982 World's. In fact, everyone at that competition had won a smaller national competition to qualify. So yeah, unless you are very knowledgeable about cubing in the 80s, avoid questions about it.



Thanks for that great info, all of those questions were written by my friend except for the sub 6 ones which I wrote. So most of those aren't great questions, this was just a rough draft anyway. And yeah I meant sub 6 not 5.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 7, 2014)

qqwref said:


> "What 3x3x3 solving method can be abbreviated to CFOP" - change to "What is an alternate name for CFOP" or "What 3x3x3 solving method is also known as CFOP".
> "Who has the most official sub 5 solves" - you mean sub 6?
> "Who invented the CFOP method" - Fridrich is wrong, she just popularized it with her website. Its unclear who invented it, but Hans Dockhorn and Anneke Treep were probably the first to publish it with full OLL/PLL.
> "Where was the first ever cubing competition" - it's really hard to get info about competitions in the 80s, but there were definitely many competitions other than the 1982 World's. In fact, everyone at that competition had won a smaller national competition to qualify. So yeah, unless you are very knowledgeable about cubing in the 80s, avoid questions about it.



fun fact, I already pointed out all of that and some more the other day and he didn't correct them (neither did I)


----------



## TRT (Jun 18, 2014)

which of these numbers is closest to the number of permutations of a rubiks cube
when was the patent given to rubiks cube.
what was the patent originally called
what was name of the cartoon that was based on the Rubik's Cube
How many official events are there in speedcubing
who is known as the greatest speedcuber
when was the WCA set up
which of the following are no longer official events
what is the age of the youngest child to solve a rubiks cube
what is the cube used by feliks to set the former world record of 5.66
which of these companies is well known to have mass produced the petaminx
what is the name of the most difficult shape modification to a NxNxN puzzle
which company has the slogan: the 21st century cube.
which of these youtube cubers have the most number of subscribers.
where to puzzle designers make their designs available to public.
who was the inventor of the ghost cube
who is well known for making cuboids out of cubes
what is the highest order of NxNxN puzzle that is available
What is the highest order of NxNxN puzzle that has been mass produced
for which aniversary of rubiks was the wooden cube made.
when did ru


----------



## brian724080 (Jun 19, 2014)

Apparently the topic was declined. I'm willing to bet that it's because the admin don't know enough about the topic.


----------

